# Hall/Malinga Gavin/Pryce RBR Thread



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lewis Rees on now, just turned it on he looks pretty good.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

anywhere for the kiko fight?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hall/Malinga on at around 10 according to Rawling.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Too flat on his feet


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry.i have started one as well.

For what it's worth Lewis Rees has a habit of Boring me to tears.

I don't think Bradley pryce should be called a bum by the way.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Terrible terrible undercard


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good performance by Rees, he's talented and is going to be in some cracking fights.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Rees is too robotic to be entertaining


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Special said:


> Terrible terrible undercard


Has to be expected considering its Denis Hobson and boxnation (budget)

It's a decent card overall,but Frankie Gavin,Paul mcclosky and Lewis Rees together doesn't spell entertainment.

The main event could be a blinder though,I really hope there is a good crowd and they are noisy for hall.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Don't rate Rees much, doesn't really seem to have much variety and is too easy to hit. Is pretty boring to watch as well


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Has to be expected considering its Denis Hobson and boxnation (budget)
> 
> It's a decent card overall,but Frankie Gavin,Paul mcclosky and Lewis Rees together doesn't spell entertainment.
> 
> The main event could be a blinder though,I really hope there is a good crowd and they are noisy for hall.


It could be much better if there were just a few decent names on it

Agreed main event is going to be a cracker strongly fancy Malinga though


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lewis Taylor v max maxwell

Heard good things about Taylor,he is a Hobson prospect.maxwell is a full on journeyman now though.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll put any money on a Taylor points decision


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Who's this MC?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't be more then 500 people there :rofl


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Can't be more then 500 people there :rofl


2 of them are Boltonterrier and adamcanavan who won tickets seperately.

I really hope it fills out.id love to see a loud crowd supporting a new 'world' champ from Britain,it would be a great finish to an outstanding year of boxing.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Whenever i see maxwell now I can't help thinking 'what if he performed with his pressure fighting style like versus brian rose 1 and 2'.

He would out point most of these prospects.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Sorry.i have started one as well.
> 
> For what it's worth Lewis Rees has a habit of Boring me to tears.
> 
> I don't think Bradley pryce should be called a bum by the way.


Maybe he wasn't even aware Pryce was fighting Gavin, I wasn't until you just mentioned that!

So Gavin has had 3 opponents for this date and they've consistently got better despite the limited time available to find one. :lol:

Pryce isn't really where Gavin should be, but he's a decent fighter, used to dealing with MW's and is probably a lot better than the previous two guys. Not a bad opponent to find on a days notice, massive respect for Bradley for taking the fight a day out.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> Maybe he wasn't even aware Pryce was fighting Gavin, I wasn't until you just mentioned that!
> 
> So Gavin has had 3 opponents for this date and they've consistently got better despite the limited time available to find one. :lol:
> 
> Pryce isn't really where Gavin should be, but he's a decent fighter, used to dealing with MW's and is probably a lot better than the previous two guys. Not a bad opponent to find on a days notice, massive respect for Bradley for taking the fight a day out.


That makes sense.

Yeah pryce is a definate improvement.apparently because of the notice he only has to come in below 154.pryce has competed with middleweights so it's not a bad fight,it's just I remember how billy joe made pryce chase shadows,Gavin will most likely do the same.because I expect gavin to be far quicker I hope he holds less.

Good little payday for pryce before Xmas though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Taylor can't punch for shit, but this is a decent performance


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Taylor reminds me a bit of Josh Warrington, can't punch but solid skillset and nice variation.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Taylor reminds me a bit of Josh Warrington, can't punch but solid skillset and nice variation.


Yeah good comparison.

Seems to be a few powder puff prospects at the moment like cardle and skeete,Warrington and Taylor.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Skeete packs serious dynamite compared to Taylor


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Is that all the boxing there is tonight? :/


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah good comparison.
> 
> Seems to be a few powder puff prospects at the moment like cardle and skeete,Warrington and Taylor.


Yeah, they won't go past domestic level most likely because of it. It's crazy with Cardle though, apparently he got shit loads of knockouts in the amateurs, now he's gone pro he can't crack an egg.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

So pleased Gavin is on with Pryce now, at least now it's a semblance of a decent fight, not just a runout


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Taylor won 80-73


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Is that all the boxing there is tonight? :/


Apart from the lower weights this is it until ESPN start their Friday night series on January 3rd


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roy Jones won a lop sided decision in Russia today against some no mark for the vacant WBU german title :rofl


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yeah, they won't go past domestic level most likely because of it. It's crazy with Cardle though, apparently he got shit loads of knockouts in the amateurs, now he's gone pro he can't crack an egg.


Yeah I've heard that.

There must be a technical reason for this.another who surprises me although not comparable to theses guys is tony bellew.i think he stopped 32 out of 40 amateur wins.that's why he is called 'bomber'.thats serious firepower at amateur level.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy will be pleased,I think Gary(Mean streets of Dewsbury)Sykes is on in a minute.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I forgot the Sykes fight,it looks like we will escape mcclosky.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sykes is a great pro, can't wait to see him fight Liam Walsh for the British, that has classic written all over it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Ishy will be pleased,I think Gary(*Mean streets of Dewsbury*)Sykes is on in a minute.


:rofl Adam Smith always rolls that line out..


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Femi had a fucked up childhood. Shame he never quite reached championship level


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah I've heard that.
> 
> There must be a technical reason for this.another who surprises me although not comparable to theses guys is tony bellew.i think he stopped 32 out of 40 amateur wins.that's why he is called 'bomber'.thats serious firepower at amateur level.


I saw one Amateur fight and I think I know why he has so man knock Outs. He was always throwing big ass hayemakers. Almost nonstop. The Thing is... this might work in an Amateur fight but not in the pros.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah I've heard that.
> 
> There must be a technical reason for this.another who surprises me although not comparable to theses guys is tony bellew.i think he stopped 32 out of 40 amateur wins.that's why he is called 'bomber'.thats serious firepower at amateur level.


Wow, that's outstanding. He was heavier in the amateurs wasn't he? Let's hope he can start showing real power at Cruiserweight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Sykes is a great pro, can't wait to see him fight Liam Walsh for the British, that has classic written all over it.


Yep,that will be a really good British title fight.My pick would be Sykes in that one.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quality first round. Sykes has come out like a fucking train, workrate is crazy for the first round.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Sykes trainer says 'remember like Jennings and cotto'

Unless my ears are making stuff up.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Wow, that's outstanding. He was heavier in the amateurs wasn't he? Let's hope he can start showing real power at Cruiserweight.


He was a heavyweight.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Whenever I watch Sykes I always feel he could be a much better fighter if he wasn't so open and aggressive


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Really good fight this.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Some lovely work from Sykes that round


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Out of fehintolas 24 victories only 2 had winning records.1 of those was a 95-94 win over Stevie bell who's ringside tonight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Femi is outgunned here but he's fighting hard.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

This Sykes fight is pretty good.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

McKay said:


> This Sykes fight is pretty good.


Agreed, really enjoying it, Sykes workrate is insane. Femi showing real grit to stay in there and be competitive.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Is Hobson daughter signing the national anthem again:rofl


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice fight that.Sykes-Walsh will be a classic British title fight,tempted to go to it especialy as it`s at the York Hall.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Sykes wins 80-73


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

So whats going on with Kiko/Mathbula is it on yet ?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Sparky said:


> Is Hobson daughter signing the national anthem again:rofl


Comedy gold that :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> So whats going on with Kiko/Mathbula is it on yet ?


No tv and it seems no stream.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

'All I was doing 12 months ago was smoke weed and want to kill myself'


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Cheated not defeated one is on next.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Good interview, non of the shitey cliched nonsense you can *sometimes* get on Sky (sorry Ed). Drab atmosphere


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucks sake here's Mccloskey.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm off out but I will watch this with hope tomorrow.dave Ryan is a tough bastard.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Wooo.

The entertainment has arrived!

I'm off to get food.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah I've heard that.
> 
> There must be a technical reason for this.another who surprises me although not comparable to theses guys is tony bellew.i think he stopped 32 out of 40 amateur wins.that's why he is called 'bomber'.thats serious firepower at amateur level.





Ashedward said:


> The Cheated not defeated one is on next.


But but but...
It was his plan to take it to the later rounds! Like Audley!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Seated and defeated


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxnation report a sudden dip in viewing figures at 21.20


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> So whats going on with Kiko/Mathbula is it on yet ?


The final fight of the undercard is currently happening, then it's Kiko time.
Oh, and no, i'm not watching... just following updates on twitter. Damn shame that this one isn't on tv anywhere, it's probably the best fight of the weekend.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This bloke thought he was too good to fight Woodhouse on the big Hull bill,I know Campball was the nominal main event but to throw his toys out of the pram was silly.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Dudey looking aesthetic as always


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Bleated and repeated more like


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mccloskey can barely slip a jab :rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i thought paul Mclos retired.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

i think mccloskey looks tiny compared to his oppenent


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hearn did a great job with Mcloskey he`s just not that good at world level and did well to win the European.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> The final fight of the undercard is currently happening, then it's Kiko time.
> Oh, and no, i'm not watching... just following updates on twitter. Damn shame that this one isn't on tv anywhere, it's probably the best fight of the weekend.


Its on Spanish tv yeah ?

Anybody hear speak Spanish ? Do a quick google search.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dudey working his magic already:happy

Pure "old school"... I'm talking about that haircut of course!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ryan won that round by just jabbing. Landed about 25 jabs.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Adam Smith *oooh sorry for't language duckies, this is live boxing*


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> i thought paul Mclos retired.


Wishfull thinking,i`m afraid


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

aww ffs Rawling half-apologised.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl 

Clifton Mitchell laughing out loud at Mccloskey missing that shot, brilliant.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't want to dislike Dudey but he makes me do so


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Why does McCloskey keep blinking hard?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Btw, losing to Chop chop is no disgrace. Chop recently beat on and knocked out Pelos Garcia badly. 

I hope McCloskey gets back on track.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Always had decent power I give him that


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Why does McCloskey keep blinking hard?


go on, why does McCloskey keep blinking hard?

better be a good joke..


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Why run over so late when he's blatantly on the floor? plonker


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

I think I'm being too harsh on Paul, he's clearly still a level above Ryan


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> go on, why does McCloskey keep blinking hard?
> 
> better be a good joke..


:lol: I haven't got one.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

McCloskey is just utter, utter wank.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mccloskey's defense :lol: Atrocious, if Ryan had any power he'd be stretched.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> :lol: I haven't got one.


he trying to fight like the prince just then..


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Where are McCloskey's teeth?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Its on Spanish tv yeah ?
> 
> Anybody hear speak Spanish ? Do a quick google search.


I'm not sure if it's on Spanish tv, or not. Lots of people are complaining about not being able to find any streams, so it's probably not on tv.
The other fight just ended, Kiko Vs Mathebula up next.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Reckon Mathebula might beat him, even in Spain.

McCloskey is fucking wank. Can't avoid a jab to save his life and has no defence on the inside whatsoever.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

McCloskey has regressed. How he got through with Prescott is beyond me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Barrie Jones is awful, he's not even positive about who he's giving rounds to


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Barrie Jones is awful.


Never ever liked him.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl :rofl


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Ahahahahahaha. :rofl YES!


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Great result for Ryan ha.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

cheated not defeated... :yep


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl :rofl


:yep


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

:eddie


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

well well well...


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

That's fucking awesome.

McCloskey was 1/8 with some bookies.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> McCloskey has regressed. How he got through with Prescott is beyond me.


He didn't really though, did he, he was fortunate in that


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

McCloskey should retire


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Feel bad for Paul. That's his career gone, bye mate.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Refuses to talk? Pathetic. No-one's going to care if you slink away


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

damn, paul is done.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

he lost?

:rofl


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

You guys are heartless :yep


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> The final fight of the undercard is currently happening, then it's Kiko time.
> Oh, and no, i'm not watching... just following updates on twitter. Damn shame that this one isn't on tv anywhere, it's probably the best fight of the weekend.


Which Twatter source are you following it from? Is it biased?
A Frampton nuthugger such as myself has much vested interest in this, also, with Scott Quigg, it's a shame Sky couldn't get it. Keep us updated please, I know not all of us have Twatter


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Remember when Sky were up McCloskey's arse? That's why I'll never trust the Hearns, they wanted us to believe Khan was scared of McCloskey.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

word very heartless!!


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Hes got a kisser like a row of tombstones ffs


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wanky gavin.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

These events are so fucking embarrassing. Empty seat galore, shit, is it so hard to find a small flippin' hall?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Frankie 'I eat beans on toast and drink diet coke so I can't make 140' Gavin, boring.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

this will be another boring ass gavin fight


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

he wants khan right?


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Such a shame how badly Gavin has been promoted, almost six years after the Olympics he is fighting Bradley Pryce on a Stuart Hall undercard


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

I swear some of these girls are rough..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

have they fought before?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Dennis Hobson is a shit promoter.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Julius Julianis ‏@JuliusJulianis 2m
> Buen primer round de Kiko !
> No ha dañado mucho pero ha ganado el round
> 
> ...


Kiko comes out pressuring. He's looking for the ribs in particular.

Good first round for Kiko! Hasn't done much damage but he's won the round.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Which Twatter source are you following it from? Is it biased?
> A Frampton nuthugger such as myself has much vested interest in this, also, with Scott Quigg, it's a shame Sky couldn't get it. Keep us updated please, I know not all of us have Twatter


https://twitter.com/JuliusJulianis This dude. It's in Spanish, so you'll have to use google translate if your Spanish is as bad as mine.
I have no idea if he's biased... he's Spanish, so probably so.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Special said:


> Such a shame how badly Gavin has been promoted, almost six years after the Olympics he is fighting Bradley Pryce on a Stuart Hall undercard


:rofl


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> https://twitter.com/JuliusJulianis This dude. It's in Spanish, so you'll have to use google translate if your Spanish is as bad as mine.
> I have no idea if he's biased... he's Spanish, so probably so.


!Muchas gracias!


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Kiko creo que tambien gana el segundo pero Mathebula conecta buenas manos


I think that Kiko also wins the second but Mathebula connects with some decent shots.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fat elderly guy sparked out..lol


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> !Muchas gracias!


Que?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

anyone noticed glenn mccrory at ringside lol


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Que?


Tak


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'll be translating the rest of that guy's tweets into here, by the way.



> Tremendo tercer round de Kiko castiga con durexa a Mathebula, que por ahora aguanta el vendabal y saca algunas manos interesantes


Tremendous third round for Kiko, severely punishes Mathebula, who for now rides the storm and lands a few interesting shots.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

1971791 said:


> I think that Kiko also wins the second but Mathebula connects with some decent shots.


"I think Kiko wins second but also connects Mathebula good hands." Not really sure WTF that means, but thanks for translating my translation :good


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Good third round for Kiko apparently


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Tak


:lol: I know. Cheers mate!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking hell, does this guy have to tweet so idiomatically!


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Kiko no ha noqueado a Mathebula en el cuarto round po el canto de un euro


Kiko didn't knock Mathebula out, who survived by the skin of his teeth. (edge of a coin?)


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I think that means he was close to knocking him out?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This is a sparring session. Gavin is very, very good. What the hell is he doing wasting his career with Frank?


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> I think that means he was close to knocking him out?


Yeah, just never heard that idiom before. A hair's breadth would be a good translation, maybe? I'm terrible with English idioms as well.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mathebula still has something in the tank although he believes Kiko's won all 5 rounds


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Kiko is on PEDs. Probably.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Has Kiko KO'd him?


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Creo q Kiko ha ganado los 5 rounds pero Mathebula aun tiene gasolina
> 
> Si quereis seguir la pelea de Kiko Martinez en [email protected] es vuestro hombre!! Grande juls! #VamosKiko
> 
> ...


I think that Kiko has won all five rounds but Mathebula still has gas in the tank.

If you want to follow the Kiko Martínez fight in Elche, @JuliusJulianis is your guy! Great Juls!

@DiegoMtezFdez @UgarteJaime @JuliusJulianis At least we're together here in order to live this moment. Come on KIKOOOOO

@Juan_Irre @JuliusJulianis (The fight is being broadcasted) nowhere... we're living it here... sending strength to KIKO!!!!!!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Kiko is on PEDs. Probably.


Someone just tweeted this. "Kiko Martinez worked with Dr. Fuentes, the Spanish doctor who helped loads of athletes dope. No one in boxing gives a shit obviously."
Fuentes is a real piece of shit!


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

zzz


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Someone just tweeted this. "Kiko Martinez worked with Dr. Fuentes, the Spanish doctor who helped loads of athletes dope. No one in boxing gives a shit obviously."
> Fuentes is a real piece of shit!


That was me :lol:

Admittedly that was years ago but he was nothing more than Euro level but all of a sudden he's world class? Nah, looks dodgy.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Disqualify him.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

> El sexto a mi juicio lo gana Mathebula pero Kiko acaba con fuerza #vamoskiko


In my opinion Mathebula takes the sixth, but Kiko finishes strongly #comeonkiko


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Paullow said:


>


I obviously can't upload pics, but Bolton Terrier is there and has a pic and it is nearly empty, shame. I hear Hall and Malinga were at Elland Road at half time trying to shift more tickets


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

This guy reckons Mathebula edged rd 6, but Kiko finished strongly


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Apparently there were loads of freebies going.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

McGuigan, Hyde and Joe Gallagher are also doing RbR's, sounds like Kiko is 6-0 up.

Agree with @Ishy, it's a bit shifty how he's suddenly world class.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Someone just tweeted this. "Kiko Martinez worked with Dr. Fuentes, the Spanish doctor who helped loads of athletes dope. No one in boxing gives a shit obviously."
> Fuentes is a real piece of shit!


Funny i recently thought he was connected to that guy.

guess that explains this resurgence by him


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Man even against low Level guys Gavin cant be exciting. And Gavin even has to ask if he is winning rounds when he does it clearly. Dont seems to be very confident with himself.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


>


Good lad, I failed miserably :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's the Kiko story: http://www.boxingscene.com/mbaye-kiko-martinez-linked-accused-ped-doctor--63632


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Boring this, not to mention pointless.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ishy said:


> That was me :lol:
> 
> Admittedly that was years ago but he was nothing more than Euro level but all of a sudden he's world class? Nah, looks dodgy.


:lol:

Yeah, i kind of understand what you're saying, but i just don't think that his improvement has been THAT dramatic. But hey, anyone who's linked with Fuentes is automatically a PED suspect, i guess.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

this was my proper seat


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> That was me :lol:
> 
> Admittedly that was years ago but he was nothing more than Euro level but all of a sudden he's world class? Nah, looks dodgy.


I would dispute that he's much better than before, he's always been dangerous against the fringe world class guys, and he got lucky in facing a guy who had no inside game at all, he's still short when he faces the better guys. Not denying that he could be on PEDs tho


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The fight was meant to be at Rainton meadows which would have been packed out as it always is but North East fans aint going to travel down to Leeds for this even if Darlington aint that far away, Sunderland and Newcastle and a lot of Durham is probably just too far away from it.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Srptimo round con algo menos de ritmo. Esto tiene pinta de ir a las cartulinas


(Kiko has) a little less rhythm in the seventh. This looks as if it'll be going to the cards.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


>


Damm Hobson will lose some money tonight,really needs Hall to win tonight.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Less rhythm in the 7th in Elche, has the look of going all the way


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Mathebula sufre pic.twitter.com/5bOIBMFkCY


Mathebula suffering


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Hall said about 400 were travelling down from Darlington for the fight.

Is there even 400 people there?


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

> El octavo tambien para Kiko. El sudafricano ya siente el poder de los puños del local


The eighth also goes to Kiko. The South African is now feeling the power of the local boy's fists.


> @JuliusJulianis Te lo estas currando muchas gracias por mantenernos informados. Vamos @MartnezKiko acaba con el.


You're outdoing yourself, thanks for keeping us informed. Come on @MartnezKiko, finish him off.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

1971791 said:


> Mathebula suffering


Not a great pic lol


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

> @JuliusJulianis vamos kiko...coño !!


@JuliusJulianis Come on Kiko... dude!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Kiko wins it in the 9th


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Kiko wins by KO!!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


>


:rofl


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Danny said:


> Hall said about 400 were travelling down from Darlington for the fight.
> 
> Is there even 400 people there?


There's loads of pissed up hall fans who haven't even been the arena yet


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I haven't been able to watch tonight's card and just read through this thread. Most of you lot are a bunch of negative bastards


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

> @javier_krahe esto es de kiko si no se desfonda


@javier_krahe This is Kiko's if he doesn't go to pieces.



> Kiko wins!!! KO 9 pic.twitter.com/hHZfenVJ4Y


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Kiko!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah, i kind of understand what you're saying, but i just don't think that his improvement has been THAT dramatic. But hey, anyone who's linked with Fuentes is automatically a PED suspect, i guess.


I dunno, he never looked anything more than European level. Now he seems to be this relentless fighting machine that doesn't fade at all, against Romero he fought at a ferocious pace and did not slow down at all. Tonight it seems he's dominating Mathebula who's always held his own at world level, even against Doniare. Now of course, Mathebula is in his mid 30's and may simply be past it but Kiko's turn around raises question marks.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

_JuliusJulianis 
I don't have Twitter, but thank you so much for keeping us posted on the goings on in Elche amid the shambles_


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Kiko wins will he try to get revenge over Frampton or take a `unification` fight against Quigg


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

1971791 said:


> @javier_krahe This is Kiko's if he doesn't go to pieces.


Thanks for the updates and translations :good


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

lol was Gavin hurt here? After that uper cut?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Gavin is awful. Cannot believe people think he beats brook

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Kiko ha ganado por KO 9
> Framton, Quigg, Gary Hyde y toda España se conhratulan de ello!! pic.twitter.com/jq3mq1KvUY


Frampton, Quigg, Gary Hyde and all of Spain are pleased with that!!!











> Nacho SR ‏@javier_krahe 3m
> @Josera73 @JuliusJulianis lo que hizo vs. Romero le puso los ojos vueltos a la HBO, vaya estilo guerrero, pegador. Un crack.


Nacho SR ‏@javier_krahe 3m
@Josera73 @JuliusJulianis What he did vs Romero is that he caught HBO's attention, love the warrior style, puncher. An ace



> Kiko agradece a Frampton y Quigg que hayan venido y... "nos encontraremos en el camino"


Kiko thanks Frampton and Quigg for coming and... 'we will meet each other along the way'.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Kiko wins will he try to get revenge over Frampton or take a `unification` fight against Quigg


think hearn plans to make the quigg fight

then quigg will get the big split vs frampton


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Thanks for the updates and translations :good


I like doing this sort of stuff, no worries :good


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Kiko wins will he try to get revenge over Frampton or take a `unification` fight against Quigg


Same belts as Carl Froch. I guess if he fights Quigg he becomes an international superstar?


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Jaime Ugarte ‏@UgarteJaime 6m
> @JuliusJulianisGracias monstruo!!! una victoria de todos!!! Enhorabuena por tu extraordinario trabajo!!!! KIKO CAMPEÓN!!!!!


Jaime Ugarte ‏@UgarteJaime 6m
@JuliusJulianisThank you genius!!! A victory for everyone!!! Congratulations on your extraordinary work!!! KIKO THE CHAMP!!!!!!!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Just stick Gavin in at the deep end and be done with it. This does nothing for him, he's not getting more exposure and learns nothing at this level.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> think hearn plans to make the quigg fight
> 
> then quigg will get the big split vs frampton


Yep,Thats the fight he will try to make for April at the MEN,like you say if they win that,they would be in a great position in any negotiations.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Gavin is awful. Cannot believe people think he beats brook
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Dont think he will become world Champion. Dont in such a strong division


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Gavin/Maidana :smile


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Gavin would be right in with a shout of a belt if he could make 140. Next to no chance with the strength at 147.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wish gavin would try go down to 140.

with the right fitness training i think he could make it and could maybe win a title there


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ishy said:


> I dunno, he never looked anything more than European level. Now he seems to be this relentless fighting machine that doesn't fade at all, against Romero he fought at a ferocious pace and did not slow down at all. Tonight it seems he's dominating Mathebula who's always held his own at world level, even against Doniare. Now of course, Mathebula is in his mid 30's and may simply be past it but Kiko's turn around raises question marks.


I understand what you're saying completely. And who knows, Kiko might be on something. But the results his last two fights haven't been that shocking imo.
Romero was known to have a fairly suspect chin (or so i believe). And got caught in the first round and never managed to recover. Kiko was obviously the underdog in that fight, but he always had a punchers chance going in to the fight.
& Mathebula got the reputation of being a tough S.O.B after the Donaire fight... well deserved reputation too. But he has been stopped once before, against a very similar come forward type fighter just like Kiko. I didn't expect Kiko to stop Mathebula, but he was a fairly clear favorite with the bookies in this fight.
Him KO'ing Mathebula definitely surprising, but not shocking imo.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Gavin really needs to be at 140


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Same belts as Carl Froch. I guess if he fights Quigg he becomes an international superstar?


Nah,Carl is the only self proclaimed international superstar that I would recognize.He`s a one off is Carl
:alan


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

stupid talk. Khan has 0 to gain from fighting Gavin. Stupid, silly, they won't even try to make it and couldn't either. FG has barely fought at euro level. Khan would spank him


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I understand what you're saying completely. And who knows, Kiko might be on something. But the results his last two fights haven't been that shocking imo.
> Romero was known to have a fairly suspect chin (or so i believe). And got caught in the first round and never managed to recover. Kiko was obviously the underdog in that fight, but he always had a punchers chance going in to the fight.
> & Mathebula got the reputation of being a tough S.O.B after the Donaire fight... well deserved reputation too. But he has been stopped once before, against a very similar come forward type fighter just like Kiko. I didn't expect Kiko to stop Mathebula, but he was a fairly clear favorite with the bookies in this fight.
> Him KO'ing Mathebula definitely surprising, but not shocking imo.


What would have been shocking would have been a one-punch KO of Mathebula, 9th round KO? Maybe not. But I am quite innocent


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Castillejo, muy amable, no dice no a ninguna foto


Castillejo very friendly, doesn't turn down a single photo request.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

1971791 said:


> I like doing this sort of stuff, no worries :good


Thanks for the translation, man. You're way better than google translate! Cheers


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> I understand what you're saying completely. And who knows, Kiko might be on something. But the results his last two fights haven't been that shocking imo.
> Romero was known to have a fairly suspect chin (or so i believe). And got caught in the first round and never managed to recover. Kiko was obviously the underdog in that fight, but he always had a punchers chance going in to the fight.
> & Mathebula got the reputation of being a tough S.O.B after the Donaire fight... well deserved reputation too. But he has been stopped once before, against a very similar come forward type fighter just like Kiko. I didn't expect Kiko to stop Mathebula, but he was a fairly clear favorite with the bookies in this fight.
> Him KO'ing Mathebula definitely surprising, but not shocking imo.


I do hope I'm wrong and maybe he's just reaping the benefits of taking the sport a lot more seriously. But to be on the safe side if Quigg or Frampton fight him they should be asking for random tasting.

Francis calling for Khan :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

why bother even saying khans name.

just go down to 140 where u can actually win a belt


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Malinga looks like an African you see drinking dirty water on these poverty awareness adverts.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd love to see Gavin in with Bundu.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

This advert has the best boxing and production all night


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

IMO frankie gavin is just boring to watch

maidana and khan would spank him to be honest lol


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I'd love to see Gavin in with Bundu.


think hes the mandatory so that should be next if he doesnt go to 140


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> I do hope I'm wrong and maybe he's just reaping the benefits of taking the sport a lot more seriously. But to be on the safe side if Quigg or Frampton fight him they should be asking for random tasting.
> 
> Francis calling for Khan :lol:


Gavin mentioned Vassell which is a bit more realistic.

Btw when I try to type "Gavin" my android phone suggests GazOC. Legend.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BTW I can't believe I called Bradley Pryce a bum in the thread title, thought Gavin was still fighting that African dude!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Even 140 would be a challenge to get a belt, although there is not as much strength in depth, the current beltholders are tough, skilled bastards! Well, maybe Peterson is damaged goods...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Gavin mentioned Vassell which is a bit more realistic.
> 
> Btw when I try to type "Gavin" my android phone suggests GazOC. Legend.


Bundu would be a great step up as BoxingAnalyst said above.

Autocorrecting to GazOC :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Coming into the ring on someone's shoulders >>>>>>>>


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Malinga takes the EVT early.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Thanks for the translation, man. You're way better than google translate! Cheers


Given that I'm human, it'd be a disgrace if I weren't.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> anyone noticed glenn mccrory at ringside lol


He is walking HAll into the ring


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: Brilliant entrance.

Malinga wins the fight but gets robbed on the cards.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Gavin mentioned Vassell which is a bit more realistic.
> 
> Btw when I try to type "Gavin" my android phone suggests GazOC. Legend.


He only mentioned Vassell basically saying that's the level of opponent he turns up against, not a very good advert for himself admitting he struggles to get up for lower fights, but I think we all knew this.

Gavin is a very talented fighter and technically one of the best in the country, if not the best, but he lacks confidence, dedication and world level intangibles for me other than his speed of hand and foot. Don't see him ever winning a belt at 147 at this rate and Bundu will gave him a really tough fight.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

is sugar boy malinga over with him for this fight


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: Brilliant entrance.
> 
> Malinga wins the fight but gets robbed on the cards.


That's what I think might happen,hope not


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Semtex said:


> He is walking HAll into the ring


ahhhh i see mate


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Even 140 would be a challenge to get a belt, although there is not as much strength in depth, the current beltholders are tough, skilled bastards! Well, maybe Peterson is damaged goods...


Yeah true, forgot Prov had a belt at 140 now. Even if Garcia moves up, Matthysse is likely to be targetting that WBC belt. I suppose there's always Allakhverdiev, which is probably his easiest route to a 'world title'. Certainly easier than the likes of Porter and Maidana.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Hobson's daughter :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl:rofl

hobson please take her home


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Remember Hobson's daughter butchering the anthem before McDonnell/Ceja :lol:

This isn't much better like...


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sparky said:


> is sugar boy malinga over with him for this fight


Any relation?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl does this girl think this is xfactor or what


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Great singing that


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Jesús, that rendition of the national anthem was terrible.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I am honest. this is the worst Anthem I ever heard. terrible. who was that?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Whys John Murray there.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

That was the most brutal execution in history.

Of a fucking song.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

thank goodness she is back hobsen will need to gey world title fight so his daughter can sing


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell. :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Worst. Anthem. Ever.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Malinga looks like an African you see drinking dirty water on these poverty awareness adverts.


:rofl


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Was that John Murray in Hall's corner? He's looking quite old these days.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Whys John Murray there.


marsden is his manager who trains hall.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I am honest. this is the worst Anthem I ever heard. terrible. who was that?


hobson the promoter of the show's daughter :rofl


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh was that Hobson's daughter again? :lol:

Francis will need to have a word for future shows. "Dennis mate, I know she's your daughter and everything but we're not having that shite on of our shows again"


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> hobson the promoter of the show's daughter :rofl


is this a joke? why let you sign your daughter The Anthem if she cant fucking sing?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> is this a joke? why let you sign your daughter The Anthem if she cant fucking sing?


guess he cant say no to daddys little girl


----------



## Bomber_uk (Dec 20, 2012)

That was quite simply fckn horrific !

Seriously this is not x factor, that isn't hobson's daughter is it ? Please tell me at least that bit is is a wind up ......

If it is his promoters licence should be stripped straight away


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

hall should win this. malinga aint a puncher and he aint getting a decision in Leeds.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Why are they calling him Stuey? What's wrong with the name Stuart Hall?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Close round Hall 1-0


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Hall. Malinga just having a look.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Stuey should just pace himself. He did fine in the 1st, shouldn't waste energy right now.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

to be fair she was better than the saxman pre price-TT


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

2-0 Hall


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

20-18 Hall, doesn't need to be wasting punches though.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> to be fair she was better than the saxman pre price-TT


South African singing Eye of the Tiger before Magic Matt/van Heerden trumps both.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Go on son!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Stuey needs to flippin' pace himself.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Malinga isn't going 12


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

30-26, wasting too much though.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Not sure how long Hall can keep this up for, he'll be nackered after about 6 rounds.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

3-0 and the knockdown but he does need to pace himself


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie's just texted Jamie McDonnell.

"Don't worry mate, I've got an 8 rounder lined up for you early next year. Then you'll be in 3 IBF eliminators and you'll get a shot at your old title after that #EddiesGotAPlan "


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Stuey needs to flippin' pace himself.


Yep, he's wasted a lot of energy already and Malinga is strong and tough.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Great round for Hall. I think he's to gas soon though if he can't get Malinga out of there.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Have a baaaad feeling Hall is going to get gassed badly and unravel late.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Halls getting stopped late here.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Hall getting sloppy, looks to be tiring already, hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Bomber_uk (Dec 20, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yep, he's wasted a lot of energy already and Malinga is strong and tough.


Teak tough ?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

We're all on the same page lads. Let's hope we're wrong.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bomber_uk said:


> Teak tough ?


Yes, Santa Cruz put a beating on him and couldnt stop him.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bomber_uk said:


> Teak tough ?


No. He's not from Ghana


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-1 Hall plus the knockdown


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

4-2 Hall


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

I heard Malinga was conceived on a trip to Ghana to watch a show at the Prisoners Canteen, hence his teakness


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Think Hall's work-rate might be down to nerves a bit myself, it's almost like he stops punching and the nerves set in and he feels like he has to work and throw more punches.

Hope he's trained extremely hard for this and is prepared for go 12 and can absorb some punishment late.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Stuart Hall an ex smack head?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-2


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I gave the last two to Malinga, so on my card it's 58-55 after six.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Hall begining to fade here. Still well up though imo.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bendy said:


> I heard Malinga was conceived on a trip to Ghana to watch a show at the Prisoners Canteen, hence his teakness


Nah, he was kod in 1 vs Hasegawa


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Hall has to stick behind those long straight shots and keep Malinga off him and prevent him working the body, his biggest issue by far is him gassing and his work-rate dropping so he can't afford to take too much to the body.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

58-56 Hall. He's getting stopped here.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

decent little scrap this....


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-3 Hall


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rawling is horrific, no way Hall came close to winning that round.

67-66 Hall.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Clear Malinga round despite the late flurry from Hall. I have Hall up by 2 pts.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

4-3 hall plus the knockdown, think he is struggling now.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 7 to Malinga - 67-65.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

anyone know how kiko finished?


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

67-65 Hall for me atm


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought Stuart Hall was in prison.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> anyone know how kiko finished?


Stoppage in 9 kiko


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

77-75 Hall, Stuart is dog tired.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Think Hall might have got that round, only needs to last a few more rounds.

5-3 plus the knockdown.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

close round,but the shots I rember came from Mailinga 4-4


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

Bendy said:


> Is Stuart Hall an ex smack head?


Being from Darlo there is a good chance he is


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I can see the corner stopping it


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

5-4 Malinga now. Can't see Hall lasting the distance.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have it 85-85 after nine.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Barrie Jones is just cheerleading!


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Even on my card. Amazed if Hall lasts the distance here.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Quality fight this. Hall up by two imo.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

5-4 plus knockdown for hall, think Hall will get stopped in the next round or two.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

86-85 Malinga, hall is fucked!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-4 Malinga,so level with the knockdown


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Lovely punch to finish the round from Hall, getting beat up there.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

5-4 Malinga plus KD has it all square.

As its in Britain that should buy Hall at least another two points. If he can bag another round and last he should get the nod. malinga will probably win the fight from here though.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Better round this for Hall in the tenth


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

I have it level going into the 11th.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

both going at it,
halls eye looks mashed up


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Didn't realise this was in Leeds, literally walked past the arena a few hours ago.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great fight this. 95-95, Hall surely will get stopped, he looks out on his feet


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

5-5 plus knockdown for hall. Hes doing well to carry on, think he'll lose the last 2 though even if he survives.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

6-4 Malinga plus KD. Malinga one point ahead. Thought there were two or three rounds that could swing though and it is in halls adopted home town.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Malinga took the tenth as well, in my opinion. He's swept the last six for me.

95-94 Malinga.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

6-4 Malinga He`s up by 1 on my card good fight.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Would a foreigner be allowed to fight on with an eye like that?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

105-104 Malinga.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Haven't really scored it but I'd have Hall with at least 5 if not more rounds


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Malinga 7-4 but KD for Hall. Think Malinga will still need a huge round to win it though. hall should have this, he just needs to survive without any major problems.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Level fight for me now. Won't be a UK robbery, but hope Hall gets the benefit of the doubt here.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wht a fight!!!


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

6-5 Malinga plus the knockdown so even at the moment for me. 

Halls doing well to carry on with that eye though, he is getting hit with every right hand.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

fuck that eye


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bendy said:


> Didn't realise this was in Leeds, literally walked past the arena a few hours ago.


You not home for Xmas?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Gave up scoring after five, didn't think we'd get here with it close.

Come on Hall.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Brutal fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shit hall looks torn up.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Malinga by 1 but have no problem if Hall gets it


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

I've got hall winning that by 2.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Can not believe he made it the distance.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Take a bow both men!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hall will get it and fair enough,great effort


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

115-113 Malinga Gutsy performance from Hall!


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Think Hall won that last round, 6-6 plus the knockdown so Hall wins by a point for me.

Think he'll get the decision here.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Malinga faded badly in the last 3, I've got it Hall by 2.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Hall won that 114-113


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Hall'll probably get it


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Was that round short?

Clock went off with 16 seconds left and bell seemed to go four or five secs later.

Hall deserves it if he gets it though.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

116-113 Hall. Suprised the doc didnt look at the eye though.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> You not home for Xmas?


only for xmas eve and day. Staying up here to work, no distractions.


Grant said:


> Gave up scoring after five, didn't think we'd get here with it close.
> 
> Come on Hall.


Same, he looked gassed after 4


Ashedward said:


> Malinga by 1 but have no problem if Hall gets it


Can't complain which ever way it goes.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

That was something else, Hall gave it absolutely everything.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

funny a world Champion who isnt a world Level fighter.
but a great great fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Got Malinga winning by a point but I'm expecting hall to win. Very close fight and the KD will seal it for Hall, both guys put on a great performance.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

I had Hall getting the last two, so 114-113 for Hall in my opinion.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Hall by 2 pts. Could go either way, not sure what these cheerleading commentators are talking about, like it's not even close. Brutal fight though, respect to both.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Shit cards!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Disgraceful cards


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Them scores though. :roflatsch


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Hall took a beating there, he looks a state. Dug in so deep to make it the distance. I'd hate for it to be so but it could well be a draw here, didn't score it but really close fight throughout.

Hope Hall's got it though, great effort.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Had Hall by 2, no idea how 2 had it 117-110....


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl the cards were disgusting


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

All scorecards too wide but the right man got it imo.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Those cards are wide but the right man won


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

And with that he becomes British boxer of the year.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

wide cards Malinga never had a chance.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

howard foster?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Shitty fucking cards though, always somewhat taints a good win .


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't even care if the right man won, those scorecards show corruption is alive


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

FFS. Those damn scorecards.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

fucking hell :rofl ludicrous scorecards


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Well done to Stuey, quality effort from him. Shit cards as per usual but aint gonna complain as I dont think the result was bad either way.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I told you all Malinga had no chance of winning without a KO.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> howard foster?


He had the closest of the scorecards. The two yanks scored it 117-110


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Stuart Hall... How the fuck did this dude get a world title shot. :rofl 

Well done though, great fight.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bendy said:


> only for xmas eve and day. Staying up here to work, no distractions.
> 
> Same, he looked gassed after 4
> 
> Can't complain which ever way it goes.


I have it so easy in 1st year!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I had it 115-112 to Hall personally, thought he came back strong in the final two rounds. Massive well done to him for showing such heart and determination!


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Shite cards, but I had it to hall by a point in the end up. Great fight.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Glad he got it but Christ those scores were awful.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Rooq said:


> He had the closest of the scorecards. The two yanks scored it 117-110


yeah im just surprised he has shown his face


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chatty said:


> I told you all Malinga had no chance of winning without a KO.


Which could have legitimately happened if the ref had called the doc to look at Halls eye. He blatantly couldnt see through it.


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

Was it a ud?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

good fight, both men left it in the ring,
was closer then the scorecards though


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: 'Fuckin 'ell'


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Stewie seems like a top bloke


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Go on Stu, Tell Him You Want To Go Up In Weight, Tell Them There's Only One Fighter Who Can Challenge You. Call Out Rigondeux


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Butler must be like 5'1".


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Who was the MC tonight? Thought he did a shit job, and Bunce is a terrible interviewer.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Go on Stu, Tell Him You Want To Go Up In Weight, Tell Them There's Only One Fighter Who Can Challenge You. Call Out Rigondeux


Raymi has first dibs on that one.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

That eye is FUCKED


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

brush my hair


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Well done to Stuey, quality effort from him. Shit cards as per usual but aint gonna complain as I dont think the result was bad either way.


This could b the start of big things in the north east. Hal defending his world title, bang a couple local lads on the undercard like Glen Foot. knowing Hobson he will fuck it up though.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Hearn will be on the blower first thing Monday morning.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> This could b the start of big things in the north east. Hal defending his world title, bang a couple local lads on the undercard like Glen Foot. knowing Hobson he will fuck it up though.


I'd imagine they will want to do Hall-McDonnell II as it just makes loads of sense to do and put it on at Rainton Meadows. See if they can get Foot-Ekundayo rescheduled for up here and have Ward defending his Commnwealth title and possibly even Dickinson go for his final defence of his Cruiserweight title to win the Lonsdale belt outright.

Then have a few local derbys and that would be a fantastic show.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hopefully Hobson tells Eddie to fuck off when he's on the phone on Monday. Deserves to defend it in the north east, stick all local fighters on and you'll get a few thousand with local marketing. McDonnell will have to get a mandatory shot but he's looked awful in his last two.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Hopefully Hobson tells Eddie to fuck off when he's on the phone on Monday. Deserves to defend it in the north east, stick all local fighters on and you'll get a few thousand with local marketing. McDonnell will have to get a mandatory shot but he's looked awful in his last two.



1NOT RATED 2Vusi MalingaSouth Africa 3Jamie McDonnellEngland 4Stuart HallEngland 5Randy CaballeroUnited States 6Kohei ObaJapan 7Julio CejaMexico 8Karim GuerfiFrance 9Daniel RosasMexico 10Sergio PeralesUnited States 11Stephane JamoyeBelgium 12Ryosuke IwasaJapan 13Lee HaskinsEngland 14Paulus AmbundaNamibia 15Juan PayanoDominican Republic 

The rankings are bit outdated. Not sure which fight on their is better than McDonnell though. Even Haskins, Jamoye, and Guerfi are dangerous risks and may not sell as well as McDonnell, the Japanese aren't coming over. Caballero would be great but I dunno if he would come over and most of the rest I aint got a clue about.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Hopefully Hobson tells Eddie to fuck off when he's on the phone on Monday. Deserves to defend it in the north east, stick all local fighters on and you'll get a few thousand with local marketing. McDonnell will have to get a mandatory shot but he's looked awful in his last two.


They were keep busy fights, Mcdonell beats Hall all day in a world title fight but Hall can have a voluntary first.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> 1NOT RATED 2Vusi MalingaSouth Africa 3Jamie McDonnellEngland 4Stuart HallEngland 5Randy CaballeroUnited States 6Kohei ObaJapan 7Julio CejaMexico 8Karim GuerfiFrance 9Daniel RosasMexico 10Sergio PeralesUnited States 11Stephane JamoyeBelgium 12Ryosuke IwasaJapan 13Lee HaskinsEngland 14Paulus AmbundaNamibia 15Juan PayanoDominican Republic 
> 
> thhs-boxing.cThis is a little outdated n
> ​


Would like to see Haskins get in the mix as well, could be interesting. First fight with McDonnell was close


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Hopefully Hobson tells Eddie to fuck off when he's on the phone on Monday. Deserves to defend it in the north east, stick all local fighters on and you'll get a few thousand with local marketing. McDonnell will have to get a mandatory shot but he's looked awful in his last two.


:deal

McDonnell and Hearn have no right to start thinking they're automatically entitled to a shot now, Jamie getting stripped was a fuck up of his own making. Since signing with Matchroom he's fought in a few pointless 8 rounders and not looked that impressive. If he wants a shot he should get in line and earn one.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> :deal
> 
> McDonnell and Hearn have no right to start thinking they're automatically entitled to a shot now, Jamie getting stripped was a fuck up of his own making. Since signing with Matchroom he's fought in a few pointless 8 rounders and not looked that impressive. If he wants a shot he should get in line and earn one.


Tell Halling that...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Tell Halling that...


I'll tell him to jump down a well. Worst commentator in the sport.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Chatty said:


> 1NOT RATED 2Vusi MalingaSouth Africa 3Jamie McDonnellEngland 4Stuart HallEngland 5Randy CaballeroUnited States 6Kohei ObaJapan 7Julio CejaMexico 8Karim GuerfiFrance 9Daniel RosasMexico 10Sergio PeralesUnited States 11Stephane JamoyeBelgium 12Ryosuke IwasaJapan 13Lee HaskinsEngland 14Paulus AmbundaNamibia 15Juan PayanoDominican Republic 
> 
> The rankings are bit outdated. Not sure which fight on their is better than McDonnell though. Even Haskins, Jamoye, and Guerfi are dangerous risks and may not sell as well as McDonnell, the Japanese aren't coming over. Caballero would be great but I dunno if he would come over and most of the rest I aint got a clue about.


If Hobson choses his defence it'll be someone that they can still keep the belt from while earning a bit of cash. Like you said, somebody we've never heard of but McDonnell does make the most money but Hobson wouldn't get any % of the pot.


Ashedward said:


> They were keep busy fights, Mcdonell beats Hall all day in a world title fight but Hall can have a voluntary first.


Still looked shit. but yes, definitely voluntary.


PaulieMc said:


> :deal
> 
> McDonnell and Hearn have no right to start thinking they're automatically entitled to a shot now, Jamie getting stripped was a fuck up of his own making. Since signing with Matchroom he's fought in a few pointless 8 rounders and not looked that impressive. If he wants a shot he should get in line and earn one.


They'll push for it & give it the "huge offer but didn't want the fight, it's Jamie's title" BS. Exactly, how can you not know you have a mandatory with a specific date for it to be agreed on?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Hopefully Hobson tells Eddie to fuck off when he's on the phone on Monday. Deserves to defend it in the north east, stick all local fighters on and you'll get a few thousand with local marketing. McDonnell will have to get a mandatory shot but he's looked awful in his last two.


Hobson should take a .44 and blow his own fucking head off. The idea that Stuart Hall is even anywhere near considered a world champion just goes to show how fucked up this planet is.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> :deal
> 
> McDonnell and Hearn have no right to start thinking they're automatically entitled to a shot now, Jamie getting stripped was a fuck up of his own making. Since signing with Matchroom he's fought in a few pointless 8 rounders and not looked that impressive. If he wants a shot he should get in line and earn one.[/QUOTE
> Hall can have a voluntary but the IBF should then do the right thing and make Mcdonnell mandatory for the title.They were very quick to strip him and who knows what Jamie knew about his mandatory obligations and the cosequences of leaving Hodson would be.The gouverning bodys rules seem to change all the time depending on the situation and what influence a fighters manager/promoter has.I don`t like fighters who have won there title in the ring getting stripped of it because of polictics.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Stuart fucking Hall.....Jesus fucking Christ


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> If Hobson choses his defence it'll be someone that they can still keep the belt from while earning a bit of cash. Like you said, somebody we've never heard of but McDonnell does make the most money but Hobson wouldn't get any % of the pot.
> 
> Still looked shit. but yes, definitely voluntary.
> 
> They'll push for it & give it the "huge offer but didn't want the fight, it's Jamie's title" BS. Exactly, how can you not know you have a mandatory with a specific date for it to be agreed on?


McDonnell clearly got his head turned, simple as that. Probably got a bit frustrated that his world title win didn't get much coverage and Hobson didn't get him any good fights straight away and so he fell huck, line and sinker for Hearn's probable "come over here and I'll make you a star" pitch.

Hall is the genuine champion now, he's absolutely not a paper champion like some. He followed the rules, fought the opponent the IBF told him too and won the belt by fighting his heart out. Any Hearn nuthuggers who come out and say "he's got Jamie's belt, he's not a real champ" can fucking do one.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

obviously different from ringside but I thought hall had it comfortably. GREAT fight though. Malinga is one tough son of a bitch. Lifetime best performance from hall


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Hall is the genuine champion now, he's absolutely not a paper champion like some.


Hahahahahahahahhahahahahaha....Get a grip


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

I had it 114-113 to Malinga. They were the worst score cards I have seen this year.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> I had it 114-113 to Malinga. They were the worst score cards I have seen this year.


I had the same score, terrible cards. I got no probs with Hall winning as there were rounds that could definitely have swung but he didn't walk that fight. hard to say if they were the worst, theres been some pretty bad one this year, I think Froch-Groves which would have had Froch ahead if the round finished may have been worse.

Beltran-Burns were pretty bad as well and 114-114 CJ Ross was six rounds wrong as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> McDonnell clearly got his head turned, simple as that. Probably got a bit frustrated that his world title win didn't get much coverage and Hobson didn't get him any good fights straight away and so he fell huck, line and sinker for Hearn's probable "come over here and I'll make you a star" pitch.
> 
> Hall is the genuine champion now, he's absolutely not a paper champion like some. He followed the rules, fought the opponent the IBF told him too and won the belt by fighting his heart out. Any Hearn nuthuggers who come out and say "he's got Jamie's belt, he's not a real champ" can fucking do one.


There was no head turning. McDonnell only went to Hearn when Hobson went directly against his wishes and signed with BoxNation.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Stuart fucking Hall...this may well be the tipping point for me. He's going to wake up in the morning thinking that he's a world champion.....Thats fucking nuts


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> McDonnell only went to Hearn when Hobson went directly against his wishes and signed with BoxNation.


Its a bit more involved than that, but not far off.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

icemax said:


> Stuart fucking Hall...this may well be the tipping point for me. He's going to wake up in the morning thinking that he's a world champion.....Thats fucking nuts


Or he'll get up in the morning and Google will have mixed him up with a paedo again.

I don't think it's nearly as bad as Quigg or Murray tbh. At least Hall beat a legit world level fighter for his belt and be the only 'champion' amongst his organization.

Not even the WBA think Quigg is a world champion, that says it all.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> Or he'll get up in the morning and Google will have mixed him up with a paedo again.
> 
> I don't think it's nearly as bad as Quigg or Murray tbh. At least Hall beat a legit world level fighter for his belt and be the only 'champion' amongst his organization.
> 
> Not even the WBA think Quigg is a world champion, that says it all.


Not sure about Vusi Malinga being legit world class, the two times he's stepped up and fought at world class he had come up way short


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Danny said:


> Or he'll get up in the morning and Google will have mixed him up with a paedo again.
> 
> I don't think it's nearly as bad as Quigg or Murray tbh. At least Hall beat a legit world level fighter for his belt and be the only 'champion' amongst his organization.
> 
> Not even the WBA think Quigg is a world champion, that says it all.


I'm not sure about world level......whatever it is, its fucking corruption of the highest order. People were whacking on about Froch -Groves being bent, this is much worse because all the bent stuff happened outside the ring. BTW, if Mr Hobson wants to sue me, have a go you bent cunt, I'll rip you to fucking pieces


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Best fight I've been to live, how did it come across on tv? Gavin was class too, maybe not tv friendly but he was brilliant. Mcloskey was mcloskey


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> If Hobson choses his defence it'll be someone that they can still keep the belt from while earning a bit of cash. Like you said, somebody we've never heard of but McDonnell does make the most money but Hobson wouldn't get any % of the pot.
> 
> Still looked shit. but yes, definitely voluntary.
> 
> They'll push for it & give it the "huge offer but didn't want the fight, it's Jamie's title" BS. Exactly, how can you not know you have a mandatory with a specific date for it to be agreed on?


Because his manager (Hobson) didn't tell him.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Best fight I've been to live, how did it come across on tv? Gavin was class too, maybe not tv friendly but he was brilliant. Mcloskey was mcloskey


Great fight, what a way to end the year! Gavin...God bless Bradley Pryce, boxing needs people like him to step up at the last minute, so much more worthwhile than the previous two opponents. McCloskey looks done, no defence


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Not sure about Vusi Malinga being legit world class, the two times he's stepped up and fought at world class he had come up way short


I think he's world level not world class, i.e. I think he deserves to be a top 10 ranked guy or thereabouts in his division. Prime Hasegawa and LSC are a different kettle of fish really, Santa Cruz in particular was a really bad match-up for him, just a guy who could match him in style and in strength and work-rate but was more skilled and hit harder. Hasegawa he just fought an absolutely stupid fight once he got caught with that first counter left, he was more off-balance and knocked down like in this fight than hurt but then went to war and just left himself ripe for a skilled southpaw to land big left hand after big left hand until he got dropped twice more.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> Because his manager (Hobson) didn't tell him.


Somebody needs to be asking Stuart what percentage his management team were taking for this fight


----------



## Mickey Jupp Legend (Dec 21, 2013)

icemax said:


> I'll rip you to fucking pieces


Change the record Andy, we all know (you've implied it OFTEN enough) that you're 'hard' no one is remotely impressed with your 'act' anymore.

COCK!!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Which could have legitimately happened if the ref had called the doc to look at Halls eye. He blatantly couldnt see through it.


If the boot had been on the other foot it'd have been stopped around the 9th round.

The referee barely appeared to take a look at it, ffs.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

I heard hall earned 5k for that...can anyone confirm...elaborate.. @Rob ??


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> I had it 114-113 to Malinga. They were the worst score cards I have seen this year.


With these scorecards you know that Malinga had basically no chance anyway.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> I heard hall earned 5k for that...can anyone confirm...elaborate.. @Rob ??


Seriously?


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

What were the final scores? I taped it last night and it went off straight after the final bell.

Well done to Hall, I thought he did enough. Showed incredible balls.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> I had it 114-113 to Malinga. They were the worst score cards I have seen this year.





LuckyLuke said:


> With these scorecards you know that Malinga had basically no chance anyway.


Many on boxrec and eastside boxing had Hall by a margin of 3-5 points. The general consensus was that the right man won. Hall clearly won rounds 1,2,3 (with a knockdown) and 12, with many close rounds in between. It wouldn't be hard to have him winning by a large margin.

Look at Malinga's reaction at the final bell - he ignored his corner, waddled over to the ropes and slumped over them. He was fucked. Many are focusing on the state of Hall's eyes, (and rightly so), but Malinga had taken an absolute beating as well.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Some of you people are a disgrace to the Sport, how on gods green fucking earth did some of you have Malinga winning or this within a point or two, some of you shouting corruption are clowns.

I had it 8-1 to Hall after 8 rounds with the KD. I could have seen 7-2 at a push but no more, whilst i agree Malinga won some of the late rounds, Hall won the last round, and maybe 11. Either way it was a clear 4 points win bare min for Hall, i could have easily seen 7 round different to Hall.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> I had it 114-113 to Malinga. They were the worst score cards I have seen this year.





Gary Barlow said:


> Some of you people are a disgrace to the Sport, how on gods green fucking earth did some of you have Malinga winning or this within a point or two, some of you shouting corruption are clowns.
> 
> I had it 8-1 to Hall after 8 rounds with the KD. I could have seen 7-2 at a push but no more, whilst i agree Malinga won some of the late rounds, Hall won the last round, and maybe 11. Either way it was a clear 4 points win bare min for Hall, i could have easily seen 7 round different to Hall.


I agree. I had Hall winning by a wide margin. As aforementioned I thought he won rounds 1-3 & 12 clearly, with a knockdown thrown in. You would have to give Malinga every benefit of the doubt to have it close.

The commentary was abysmal as well. Rawlings got it into his stupid fucking head that Hall was in trouble with every shot Malinga landed, completely ignoring the flush shots that Hall was landing on the chin of Malinga.

Furthermore i've never seen a fighter fail to raise his hands after a 'close', competitive fight at the final bell. Instead Malinga went back to his corner and collapsed over the ropes. Not the sign of a man who believed he'd won the fight.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Another example of subjective scoring. It was a competitive fight where you found easily score it wide in rounds. Just how it goes.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Another example of subjective scoring. It was a competitive fight where you found easily score it wide in rounds. Just how it goes.


How did you score it mate?


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Another example of subjective scoring. It was a competitive fight where you found easily score it wide in rounds. Just how it goes.


Nope according to this thread it was corrupt..........

CCR makes a good point about Rowling thought i was only one who noticed it, for every jab Malinga landed he made out Hall was ready to go but neglected to mention the 3/4 shot combo back he landed. He never got enough credit at any stage from the commentary.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I only saw the last 4 or 5 rounds and felt Maligna just edged it over that period but with pretty much everyone saying Hall started stronger I think the decision sounds fair enough to me.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> I had it 114-113 to Malinga. They were the worst score cards I have seen this year.


You're a idiot, amount of shite you post is alot, but worst score card of the year ? moron.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> You're a idiot, amount of shite you post is alot, but worst score card of the year ? moron.


Beltran-Burns was much worse. Or the 117:110 Card for Rose against Maciel.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

pijo said:


> What were the final scores? I taped it last night and it went off straight after the final bell.
> 
> Well done to Hall, I thought he did enough. Showed incredible balls.


And me gutted.waiting for scores and it goes off.

116-111,117-110,117-110

Hall won for me,he was dominant early and even when he was pushed backwards in the later rounds he came back with fast combos that malinga couldn't deal with.great fight,everything I expected it to be and more.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hall won by at least 2 -3 rounds
@Rob is just playing politics as usuall 
I wonder who @Jack had as the winner


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Hall won by at least 2 -3 rounds
> 
> @Rob is just playing politics as usuall
> I wonder who @Jack had as the winner


Yes rob is playing politics because if malinga won he most likely would of fought McDonnell.

Whereas hall has a voluntary so may not.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I wasn't scoring the fight but after the first 3/4 rounds, I thought Malinga took over and started to control the fight. I'd imagine my scorecard was very close and the idea that Hall only lost 3 or 4 rounds is nonsense. It was a good fight and it's unfair to suggest that Hall was given the title.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Hall won that comfortably. Anyone who scored that for Malinga is bias as fuck against a tv channel. Rawlings commentary was poor.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Hall won that comfortably. Anyone who scored that for Malinga is bias as fuck against a tv channel. Rawlings commentary was poor.


100%. Scorecards were too wide but ' worst of the year' is laughable

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Hall won that comfortably. Anyone who scored that for Malinga is bias as fuck against a tv channel. Rawlings commentary was poor.


And why be biased against a channel that shows these kind of shows.this was cracking and good for British boxing.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't think he won comfortably, it was a close fight and Hall took a beating at points. He always answered back though and did enough in most rounds where I can see a judge scoring it his way. Didn't keep a scorecard, but that was my general impression.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I don't think he won comfortably, it was a close fight and Hall took a beating at points. He always answered back though and did enough in most rounds where I can see a judge scoring it his way. Didn't keep a scorecard, but that was my general impression.


It's probably one of those fights which could end up with dodgy looking cards because of the 10-9 scoring system. If every round is close but you think one guy just does enough to nick all of them, a 12-0 decision wouldn't reflect the pattern of the fight but you may think that he did win all 12 rounds, albeit each in a close manner. I do think Malinga did enough to win more than 3 rounds though.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

It was close as fuck. Hall took the early rounds but then gassed badly and Malinga was landing the better shots whereas Hall was landing on Malinga's arms a lot and then flurrying in the last 20 seconds of the round. A lot of close rounds so I think anything from 8-4 Hall to 7-5 Malinga is a fair shout. hall did well to come back in the last two rounds as he looked like he was about done from 7-10.

Very good fight, those that are scoring it all for Hall obviosuly score shots that don't land.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

pijo said:


> What were the final scores? I taped it last night and it went off straight after the final bell.
> 
> Well done to Hall, I thought he did enough. Showed incredible balls.


116-111, 117-110 twice


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

CCR said:


> Many on boxrec and eastside boxing had Hall by a margin of 3-5 points. The general consensus was that the right man won. Hall clearly won rounds 1,2,3 (with a knockdown) and 12, with many close rounds in between. It wouldn't be hard to have him winning by a large margin.
> 
> Look at Malinga's reaction at the final bell - he ignored his corner, waddled over to the ropes and slumped over them. He was fucked. Many are focusing on the state of Hall's eyes, (and rightly so), but Malinga had taken an absolute beating as well.


No.
117:110 is BS. And it shows that Malingo dindt had a chance to win anyway. Besides a knockout.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

cheekyvid said:


> I heard hall earned 5k for that...can anyone confirm...elaborate.. @Rob ??


Not heard anything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Hall won by at least 2 -3 rounds
> 
> @Rob is just playing politics as usuall
> I wonder who @Jack had as the winner


 @Gary Barlow @CCR

1. Shut up
2. I made a huge deal about how Maciel beating Rose only a few weeks back, as well as Groves and Froch scorecards. So don't try and paint me as bias.
3. To score more than 8 rounds to Hall you need help. Boxing is subjective but thats just wrong.
4. Clearly not the only person to think that way



Ashedward said:


> Malinga by 1 but have no problem if Hall gets it





Chatty said:


> Got Malinga winning by a point but I'm expecting hall to win. Very close fight and the KD will seal it for Hall, both guys put on a great performance.





Ashedward said:


> wide cards Malinga never had a chance.





BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl the cards were disgusting





Danny said:


> Glad he got it but Christ those scores were awful.





Chatty said:


> I told you all Malinga had no chance of winning without a KO.





Bendy said:


> fucking hell :rofl ludicrous scorecards





LuckyLuke said:


> With these scorecards you know that Malinga had basically no chance anyway.





Them Bones said:


> Shitty fucking cards though, always somewhat taints a good win .





Special said:


> I don't even care if the right man won, those scorecards show corruption is alive





ero-sennin said:


> FFS. Those damn scorecards.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I didn't score but thought Hall edged it with the knockdown and he finished the last couple of rounds strong, but Jesus two of the judges gave Malinga 3 rounds! I think that's well off.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Cards were shit 

But not the result


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> It's probably one of those fights which could end up with dodgy looking cards because of the 10-9 scoring system. If every round is close but you think one guy just does enough to nick all of them, a 12-0 decision wouldn't reflect the pattern of the fight but you may think that he did win all 12 rounds, albeit each in a close manner. I do think Malinga did enough to win more than 3 rounds though.


Absolutely - he probably took four or five, but just as you said, the scoring system can create a lopsided impression of the fight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Absolutely - he probably took four or five, but just as you said, the scoring system can create a lopsided impression of the fight.


There were at least 4 rounds that he dominated. So any score above 116-111 is ludicrous.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> There were at least 4 rounds that he dominated. So any score above 116-111 is ludicrous.


I'm not disagreeing with that, but I think calling them the "worst" cards of the year is a bit much. There was some very favourable scoring.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> *There were at least 4 rounds that he dominated.* So any score above 116-111 is ludicrous.


No he didn't dominate 4, 2 at best. Please keep out of Boxing do not become a judge you make CJ Ross look sane.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I'm not disagreeing with that, but I think calling them the "worst" cards of the year is a bit much. There was some very favourable scoring.


The CJ Ross card was worse, but the overall combination of 3 judges getting it wrong is what I take issue with.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> I didn't score but thought Hall edged it with the knockdown and he finished the last couple of rounds strong, but Jesus two of the judges gave Malinga 3 rounds! I think that's well off.


I dindt say anything against Hall winning. But as you said: These two 117:110 scorecards are really bad.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> I dindt say anything against Hall winning. But as you said: These two 117:110 scorecards are really bad.


I had it 116:111 from Ringside and it's not outrageous to give hall another round


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> The CJ Ross card was worse, but the overall combination of 3 judges getting it wrong is what I take issue with.


Getting it wrong ? nearly everyone agrees the right guy won. So whether cards are slightly wide doesn't matter in the bigger scheme of things, it certainly means can't be classed as the worst cards of the year.

That title goes to Burns fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Getting it wrong ? nearly everyone agrees the right guy won. So whether cards are slightly wide doesn't matter in the bigger scheme of things, it certainly means can't be classed as the worst cards of the year.
> 
> That title goes to Burns fight.


Thats the same as saying CJ Ross' card was Ok because the right guy won.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Thats the same as saying CJ Ross' card was Ok because the right guy won.


No it's not cause she gave it a draw......... if she had gave it 1 round to Mayweather as bad as that is she still had the correct winner. A card can only be terrible if they give the obvious winner the least rounds, i.e the Burns fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> No he didn't dominate 4, 2 at best. *Please keep out of Boxing do not become a judge you make CJ Ross look sane.*


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I had it 116:111 from Ringside and it's not outrageous to give hall another round


Yes it is!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> No it's not cause she gave it a draw......... if she had gave it 1 round to Mayweather as bad as that is she still had the correct winner. A card can only be terrible if they give the obvious winner the least rounds, i.e the Burns fight.


Fucking hell!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Yes it is!


No, in your OPINION it is. You are not the objective master of how fights are scored.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> No it's not cause she gave it a draw......... if she had gave it 1 round to Mayweather as bad as that is she still had the correct winner. A card can only be terrible if they give the obvious winner the least rounds, i.e the Burns fight.


Not at all, if a card is way out then its a bad card, I dont think it can be any simpler than that.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> No, in your OPINION it is. You are not the objective master of how fights are scored.


How dare you question him he is never wrong.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok Rob i'll amuse you....and bite at your troll bait....

Whats worse for you

1) A guy who the majority see won, by a couple rounds in general, but the judges give it a few rounds wider than it should be 
or
2) A guy who is clearly lost the fight by more than 4/5 rounds, but is given a draw

Can you explain in your own words how you judge 1) to be worse than 2)

Im genuinely intrigued.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> No, in your OPINION it is. You are not the objective master of how fights are scored.


Its an opinion shared my the majority of this forum.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Ok Rob i'll amuse you....and bite at your troll bait....
> 
> Whats worse for you
> 
> ...


In general No.2 but each case is different. For me there was more of a case Burns 6-6 than Hall 8-4. Both would be ridiclious though.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob's brain is one way traffic. People should know this by now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Rob's brain is one way traffic. People should know this by now.


Shut up. Go lick Khans ballsack.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> In general No.2 but each case is different. For me there was more of a case Burns 6-6 than Hall 8-4. Both would be ridiclious though.


I hope u r trolling


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Its an opinion shared my the majority of this forum.


But you weren't at ringside, where fights can look completely different. Mosley-De La Hoya II was a great example of that. On HBO, you'd swear that Oscar was delivering a masterclass and got jobbed on the cards. At ringside, nearly every journalist (and the judges) felt Mosley's harder punchers were bossing the fight.

There's very little objective truth when scoring a fight, it will always be down to interpretation and what you prefer.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> In general No.2 but each case is different. For me t*here was more of a case Burns 6-6 than Hall 8-4.* Both would be ridiclious though.


Ok now i know your trolling.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> But you weren't at ringside, where fights can look completely different. Mosley-De La Hoya II was a great example of that. On HBO, you'd swear that Oscar was delivering a masterclass and got jobbed on the cards. At ringside, nearly every journalist (and the judges) felt Mosley's harder punchers were bossing the fight.
> 
> There's in very little objective truth when scoring a fight, it will always be down to interpretation and what you prefer.


Same as Valuev v Holyfield but everybody tells me to fuck off when I bring that up.

We have gone round in circles on this a number of times. I don't beleive scoring is that subjective, and certainly it shouldnt be.

Either way, you cannot score that fight more than 8-4 either way. Anything in between fine, but ther were 4 rounds where Malinga dominated the action. Clear as day.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Same as Valuev v Holyfield but everybody tells me to fuck off when I bring that up.
> 
> We have gone round in circles on this a number of times. *I don't beleive scoring is that subjective, and certainly it shouldnt be*.


You make the ludicrous statement again and again. It is a sport where three people interpret the action and assign a score. You cannot make it objective, it's simply impossible - look at what happened with the amateur scoring system after Jones Jr got ripped off in Korea. It was more objective because it only scored punches, not any of the other criteria, but it paid no attention to quality of shots, etc.

You want boxing to be scored the way you see it. That's the whole of the story.



> Either way, *you cannot score that fight more than 8-4 either way*. Anything in between fine, but ther were 4 rounds where Malinga dominated the action. Clear as day.


Several people, including two professional judges did, which invalidates your entire point.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah what a surprise.

Another great fight ruined by unneccessary talk about scoring.95% of people thought hall won.

Get over it.

And rob you are far too influenced by matchroom now.you don't like the fact hall won because it means McDonnell is out in the cold for now.why can't we just talk about the fight or potential fights for hall.not argue over 1 or 2 rounds.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Shut up. Go lick Khans ballsack.


Go off the forums and go out. You probably spend more time on here than you do with your wife, you weirdo.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

1) The correct fighter won

2) People at ringside are saying that 117-110 wasn't that far off from where they were sitting.

What's the problem?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah what a surprise.
> 
> Another great fight ruined by unneccessary talk about scoring.95% of people thought hall won.
> 
> ...


I actually don't get it. Who gives a shit by what margin Hall won? He won. It's not like Froch-Ward where Ward tooled Froch for 10 of 12 round and the loser nearly got a draw! It went the right way.

It was an excellent fight, and far better than expected. Not sure what options Hall has, McDonnell will get a shot I presume, so it's going to be a voluntary and I can't see them taking anything too difficult.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> You make the ludicrous statement again and again. It is a sport where three people interpret the action and assign a score. You cannot make it objective, it's simply impossible - look at what happened with the amateur scoring system after Jones Jr got ripped off in Korea. It was more objective because it only scored punches, not any of the other criteria, but it paid no attention to quality of shots, etc.
> 
> You want boxing to be scored the way you see it. That's the whole of the story.
> 
> Several people, including two professional judges did, which invalidates your entire point.


If you simplify the way to score a fight, it will become less subjective.

Yeh because pro judges never get it wrong. What a shit point!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I actually don't get it. Who gives a shit by what margin Hall won? He won. It's not like Froch-Ward where Ward tooled Froch for 10 of 12 round and the loser nearly got a draw! It went the right way.
> 
> It was an excellent fight, and far better than expected. Not sure what options Hall has, McDonnell will get a shot I presume, so it's going to be a voluntary and I can't see them taking anything too difficult.


It's just monotonous and boring when all that comes out of that is talk about the scorecards.

A few people get different scores,isn't that the reason we have 3 judges and because there is no specific scoring system.rather you score according to how you see it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> 1) The correct fighter won
> 
> 2) People at ringside are saying that 117-110 wasn't that far off from where they were sitting.
> 
> What's the problem?


117-110 is a disgrace. Can't see how anyone can make a case for it any wider then a 2 point fight for Hall.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> Yes it is!


iirc 9 and 10 were the only rounds where malinga won very clearly, other rounds were close. Theres a case for 117-110.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 117-110 is a disgrace. Can't see how anyone can make a case for it any wider then a 2 point fight for Hall.


This!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> If you simplify the way to score a fight, it will become less subjective.
> 
> Yeh because pro judges never get it wrong. What a shit point!


You simplify things too far and you end up leaving no room for interpretation. It might be objective because there's clear criteria, but you'll ultimately disadvantage certain fighters because they don't fight in the "preferred" style.

How would you do it? Just count punches landed? What is the simplification?

While I disagree with scorecards here and there, I generally have more time for someone who actually sits and scores fights at ringside regularly, rather than someone who watches on TV and thinks they more than everyone else.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 117-110 is a disgrace. Can't see how anyone can make a case for it any wider then a 2 point fight for Hall.


I thought they were poor directly after the fight but the fact that some of the posters on here, and some friends that also attended are suggesting that they had Hall wide does raise they point that DFTaylor highlighted. I didn't score it properly but I thought it was close and couldn't find 117-110 for Hall but people in attendance are suggesting otherwise.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

When hall won his rounds they were big.

When malinga won his rounds they were very close bar 1 or 2.and hall started and ended every round fast.these factors plus home advantage equals a clear win on the cards.

Maybe the cards didn't do malinga justice but look up the scores for Santa Cruz-malinga when malinga was competitive but outgunned.the cards once again don't do him justice,to anyone not watching it was a dominant performance.santa Cruz won every round but malinga played his part.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Go off the forums and go out. You probably spend more time on here than you do with your wife, you weirdo.





dftaylor said:


> You simplify things too far and you end up leaving no room for interpretation. It might be objective because there's clear criteria, but you'll ultimately disadvantage certain fighters because they don't fight in the "preferred" style.
> 
> How would you do it? Just count punches landed? What is the simplification?
> 
> While I disagree with scorecards here and there, I generally have more time for someone who actually sits and scores fights at ringside regularly, rather than someone who watches on TV and thinks they more than everyone else.


Good post.

As pointed out earlier the British judge (was it Howard foster) had it closest.

Rob needs to attend a governing body scoring school before telling everyone what's right and what's wrong.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> When hall won his rounds they were big.
> 
> *When malinga won his rounds they were very close* bar 1 or 2.and hall started and ended every round fast.these factors plus home advantage equals a clear win on the cards.
> 
> Maybe the cards didn't do malinga justice but look up the scores for Santa Cruz-malinga when malinga was competitive but outgunned.the cards once again don't do him justice,to anyone not watching it was a dominant performance.santa Cruz won every round but malinga played his part.


Thought Malinga won a lot of rounds VERY clearly, beat the shit out of Hall at times.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Thought Malinga won a lot of rounds VERY clearly, beat the shit out of Hall at times.


Hall was tired at times but always fought fire with fire and had spells in every round.malinga was the boss on the inside and controlled the middle rounds.

I don't disagree that he scores were wide,but I have no doubt hall won that fight.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

By Rob's criteria he mustve barely ever scored a fight to calzaghe considering his punches can't actually be counted due to being on the inside of the glove 99% of the time


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Hall was tired at times but always fought fire with fire and had spells in every round.malinga was the boss on the inside and controlled the middle rounds.
> 
> I don't disagree that he scores were wide,but I have no doubt hall won that fight.


I had Hall winning, too. Hall was largely ineffective during many rounds, he'd fight fire with fire but there was no snap on his punches, he wasn't landing much at all. Malinga was landing a hell of a lot of clean punches.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> You simplify things too far and you end up leaving no room for interpretation. It might be objective because there's clear criteria, but you'll ultimately disadvantage certain fighters because they don't fight in the "preferred" style.
> 
> How would you do it? Just count punches landed? What is the simplification?
> 
> While I disagree with scorecards here and there, I generally have more time for someone who actually sits and scores fights at ringside regularly, rather than someone who watches on TV and thinks they more than everyone else.


Scoring should just be based on Clean Effective Punching. Defence and Aggression are part of that and don't need to be considered seperatley. Ring Generalship, the same deal. You could ask a dozen posters what that means and they would give you a different answer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> By Rob's criteria he mustve barely ever scored a fight to calzaghe considering his punches can't actually be counted due to being on the inside of the glove 99% of the time


Nope


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Scoring should just be based on Clean Effective Punching. Defence and Aggression are part of that and don't need to be considered seperatley. Ring Generalship, the same deal. You could ask a dozen posters what that means and they would give you a different answer.


Define effective.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Define effective.


Successful in producing the desired or intended result.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

To be fair its easier to score on TV than in attendance. TV you dont have to interpret 700 casual fans cheering every missed punch and judges and attendees do get swayed. Also you dont have the luxury of watching the fight from the best angle available, you simply get one and if you can't see the punches properly its tough luck.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Successful in producing the desired or intended result.


And how do you assess that? Is it by volume? Is it by damage? Still incredibly subjective, isn't it?

You could favour the harder punching fighter, even if the other guys lands more. Or must you score the greater shots landed?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Chatty said:


> To be fair its easier to score on TV than in attendance. TV you dont have to interpret 700 casual fans cheering every missed punch and judges and attendees do get swayed. Also you dont have the luxury of watching the fight from the best angle available, you simply get one and if you can't see the punches properly its tough luck.


Yeh I don't really get that arguement. If anything on TV is easiar to score. Thats another part of the problem, 3 judges sitting in different places will see it differently. I think @dftaylor had the idea of having them on podiums like tennis judges. I can see the pros and cons of that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> And how do you assess that? Is it by volume? Is it by damage? Still incredibly subjective, isn't it?
> 
> You could favour the harder punching fighter, even if the other guys lands more. Or must you score the greater shots landed?


You are right, still subjective, but less subjective that trying to factor in Ring Generalship, Effective Aggresion and Defence.

I am not arguing that the sport cannot be subjective, I am arguing that it can be significantly less subjective.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I dunno why in this day and age the judges need to be sitting ringside watching the fight from one angle. Its counter productive considering the technology we have these days. I dunno how many of you have sat in the judges seats fr a fight but it aint the best view of the action, basically your watching punches get thrown from angles you cant see, you got the fighters turned away from you, you gots fans shouting in the back of you, you can't get up and look for a better angle if needed due to other ringside attendees cameramen, photographers etc

Its just a shit place to score a fight from. I used to always turn the ringside seats down as you can generally find a better view elsewhere.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I had it to Hall by two points the cards were wide but at least the right man won for once.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I did miss some of the earlier rounds to be fair yesterday, I just started rescoring but my download has cut out on VLC after round 7. :lol:

I had Hall 5-2 though with the knockdown and I definitely think he won round 12 yesterday, so I already think he's won.

This might have been one of those affairs like Froch-Pascal where it looked like a close fight but when you score it you realise one guy won clearly and comprehensively.

I think I probably watched it thinking it was close but because I didn't score didn't realise that Hall was in control most of the way through.

Still need to watch and rescore rounds 8-11 before I can conclusively say this though.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Chatty said:


> I dunno why in this day and age the judges need to be sitting ringside watching the fight from one angle. Its counter productive considering the technology we have these days. I dunno how many of you have sat in the judges seats fr a fight but it aint the best view of the action, basically your watching punches get thrown from angles you cant see, you got the fighters turned away from you, you gots fans shouting in the back of you, you can't get up and look for a better angle if needed due to other ringside attendees cameramen, photographers etc
> 
> Its just a shit place to score a fight from. I used to always turn the ringside seats down as you can generally find a better view elsewhere.


That's exactly it. In this day and age, when I can set up three video cameras and run the feed into a single monitor and flick between them to see what we're recording as we do it, it amazes me this isn't in place for the bigger fights. Even if they were ringside, give them over-ear headphones (or even noise-isolating in-ear units), digital scorecards and a monitor where they can change the camera they're viewing when the fighters are at a difficult angle.

It would allow the judge to always be in the best position, but still be ringside to see the referee and get a first-hand view as well.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> You are right, still subjective, but less subjective that trying to factor in Ring Generalship, Effective Aggresion and Defence.
> 
> I am not arguing that the sport cannot be subjective, I am arguing that it can be significantly less subjective.


I think the criteria is just a way of clarifying what you score. I'd argue that reducing the criteria will actually increase subjectivity.

There's not much wrong with the scoring criteria as they stand, IMO. It's the way judges physically SEE this fight that caused the problem. It's why the guys on press row often have similar scores, because they sit in the same rough position. I think having a good high-resolution monitor and a switcher on each table would improve things.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> That's exactly it. In this day and age, when I can set up three video cameras and run the feed into a single monitor and flick between them to see what we're recording as we do it, it amazes me this isn't in place for the bigger fights. Even if they were ringside, give them over-ear headphones (or even noise-isolating in-ear units), digital scorecards and a monitor where they can change the camera they're viewing when the fighters are at a difficult angle.
> 
> It would allow the judge to always be in the best position, but still be ringside to see the referee and get a first-hand view as well.


I think thats a tad overly complicated. Can you honestly see Howard Foster switching camera angles on his monitor? They also need to hear the punches landing.

I think should should have 3 judges at ringside, and 2 watching on monitors with no commentary or graphics. Then the you take the 3 closest scorcards and erase the 2 widest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I think the criteria is just a way of clarifying what you score. I'd argue that reducing the criteria will actually increase subjectivity.
> 
> There's not much wrong with the scoring criteria as they stand, IMO. It's the way judges physically SEE this fight that caused the problem. It's why the guys on press row often have similar scores, because they sit in the same rough position. I think having a good high-resolution monitor and a switcher on each table would improve things.


Personally I think its fair to dispute whether some of this judges know what they are doing.


----------



## Lew Lewis Reformer (Dec 22, 2013)

:terry


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> I think thats a tad overly complicated. Can you honestly see Howard Foster switching camera angles on his monitor? They also need to hear the punches landing.
> 
> *I think should should have 3 judges at ringside, and 2 watching on monitors with no commentary or graphics. Then the you take the 3 closest scorcards and erase the 2 widest.*


It's complicated to have a monitor in front of you and a switch between the angles? I can set one up in ten minutes and it's dead easy to use. You could also have an iPad/Android app for the scorecards - that could go into a central point to save issues with tallying, etc.

I think the bit in bold is madness, Rob. There would be endless complaints - you just cannot remove the inherent uncertainty of humans scoring something manually.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Personally I think its fair to dispute whether some of this judges know what they are doing.


Undoubtedly true. But the BBBoC has no interest in fixing that particular issue. And as OTW said, have you done the scoring training? I haven't - I'm not sure how you'd get on it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> It's complicated to have a monitor in front of you and a switch between the angles? I can set one up in ten minutes and it's dead easy to use. You could also have an iPad/Android app for the scorecards - that could go into a central point to save issues with tallying, etc.
> 
> I think the bit in bold is madness, Rob. There would be endless complaints - you just cannot remove the inherent uncertainty of humans scoring something manually.


To you, a smart tech savvy guy. But to these judges. Be like getting your Grandad to setup your broardband!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> To you, a smart tech savvy guy. But to these judges. Be like getting your Grandad to setup your broardband!


And maybe that's a point worth tackling too!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> I think thats a tad overly complicated. Can you honestly see Howard Foster switching camera angles on his monitor? They also need to hear the punches landing.
> 
> I think should should have 3 judges at ringside, and 2 watching on monitors with no commentary or graphics. Then the you take the 3 closest scorcards and erase the 2 widest.


Minus the monitors, isn't that how they do the amateurs? I know they have 5 judges, is it any random three or the three closest that get scored?


----------

